# Maumee Report Today



## KI Jim

Took a walk along the Maumee today about a mile upstream and a mile downstream. Did not fish but talked to probably 30 different guys. 1 guy had 2. 2 guys had 1 each. Saw a boat catch 2 suckers. No one else I talked to had anything. Water was moving pretty good but very fishable. Fish just did not seem to be very cooperative.


----------



## Matt63

I was there at 7 am in my nephews boat 3rd cast at 730 he caught a 20 incher and that was it for the day quit at 11.


----------



## walleye28

I fished the tow path, snagged to suckers, only saw one walleye landed but that was as I was leaving far away from where I was fishing.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Launched out of Maple St. in my buddies Lund. Fished 7:30 - 4:30 and caught 2 suckers. Just couldn’t get where we wanted to fish. I’m guessing out of the seeming hundreds of shore fisherman and tons of boats we saw maybe 30-35 fish caught all day. I would say most of those were suckers. One guy ahead of us in the line of boats at Ewing (once we finally got a spot) had 6. Guy pulling in at ramp when we left had 4. Everyone else we talked to (maybe 12-15 people) had MAYBE 1-2 fish. SW tip of Ewing seemed to be where we saw most fish caught. Typical program of floaters (orange/green) with tails in all the “hot” colors. I tried Big Joshy swim baits 3.25” in various colors just to switch something up with no results. Water was flowing at like at 15,000 CFM when we started and saw over 22,500 at one point. Started with .75 oz and ended up using 1 - 1.25oz when she got rolling. Overall thought it was very fishable. Sorry it’s not a very positive report, but it’s all I got fellas.

Every year I SWEAR I’m never coming back and fighting the madness, but for some stupid reason I do. Maybe this is the year


----------



## Matt63

Brahmabull71 said:


> Every year I SWEAR I’m never coming back and fighting the madness, but for some stupid reason I do. Maybe this is the year


Ha I say the same thing every year. 
BB71 where is ewing your referring to I've never heard of that
Thanks Matt


----------



## Brahmabull71

Matt63 said:


> Ha I say the same thing every year.
> BB71 where is ewing your referring to I've never heard of that
> Thanks Matt


Across from Maple Street launch. Just look for all the boats.


----------



## Bassthumb

This is my 4th year of not fishing the run. Never been happier!


----------



## Troy Dave

*It definitely is a different experience and worth trying but last year was my last trip. My gripe has always been that it's no fun bringing the fish in, all you do is fight the current. I once snagged a fishing pole with a reel and could not tell the difference until I saw it at the boat.*


----------



## lawrence tracey

So..the Walleye spawning run up the Maumee is on? Good to hear!


----------



## 9Left

yep... i’d say the river is finally seeing a decent amount of fish... still needs to warm up a little bit but fish are finally being caught . I personally think the really good fishing is another week away... but for those people that are making a 2 to 3 Hour drive...I would say that we are to the point where the drive is worth it


----------



## toby2

Making the drive up there tomorrow. Towpath, Buttonwood, ?. Any insight on a place to start at?


----------



## 9Left

as far as the current level... i’d start at white street, orleans park with 3/4 or 1 ounce.. if the level is down to 583 tomorrow... towpath, meigs, buttonwood should all be good with 5/8 or 3/4


----------



## TRIPLE-J

was there all day friday up and down the river didnt see ANY limits and maybe a total of 6- 10 fish on stringers..was at orleans , ford street through the park to jerome rd and that was all i saw..
me personally snagged into 2 all day with no other fish on at all... talked to guys all up and down the river and everyone said the same thing, no luck or not much at all...Im a 30 year veteran of the run so i know how and where to fish it...and the fish i did see caught were really small barely legal size...
i have a two hour drive from the cleveland area and that was probably the worst ive ever seen it in 30 years


----------



## walleye28

TRIPLE-J said:


> was there all day friday up and down the river didnt see ANY limits and maybe a total of 6- 10 fish on stringers..was at orleans , ford street through the park to jerome rd and that was all i saw..
> me personally snagged into 2 all day with no other fish on at all... talked to guys all up and down the river and everyone said the same thing, no luck or not much at all...Im a 30 year veteran of the run so i know how and where to fish it...and the fish i did see caught were really small barely legal size...
> i have a two hour drive from the cleveland area and that was probably the worst ive ever seen it in 30 years


I think you hit a perfect combo of Easter weekend, super cold weather for essentially three straight weeks, and simply not fish in huge numbers. When I was there this past Thursday, I saw 7 walleye caught next to myself and 2 snagged. However this was before the water went way up. Friday I saw about the same as you. All it takes is for a few pictures posted online to think their are a million fish in the river in a school. I have snagged several fish myself so far, no walleye but im pretty sure I had one on at one point. Needless to say, I agree with you far more people "fishing" than catching out there.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

walleye28 
i went up friday cause the level had gone up and the water temp had been stable for a couple days on the low to mid 40's..USUALLY thats a very good thing...i actually like fishing the river when the water is higher... but i was really dissapointed on friday... and like you said the reports and posts you see make you think the fishing is great when in reality it is meager at best...
BUT it was still a day out fishing and not home working for that slave driver triple-j lol...better days are comin


----------



## toby2

White St might be a good place to start. I believe it’s 584 something and dropping. Later on I can move from there. Talking more rain Tuesday so this looks like decent conditions for Monday plus the only day I can get out. Did the river crest Friday? I can see that would make for a tough day. I know how it will go. More rain this week, got to be warm temps coming. Then the fishing will be on fire and I’ll be stuck at work. Thanks everyone. Pictures of some fish get me hoping I can catch a couple.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Bassthumb said:


> This is my 4th year of not fishing the run. Never been happier!


I help keep the numbers down too. I'll fish everywhere BUT the run. Tight lines, and may your body armor stay unscathed!


----------



## Harry1959

I usually go about once a year. Take a 14 ft Aluminum boat, small outboard, go during the week.... yea it’s a little crowded, but it ain’t that bad in a boat during the week. Never been on the weekend an don’t plan to


----------



## toby2

Fished at White St. I ended up with one nice 23”. Couple limits and 3s. Lots of one and twos. Mostly nice fish. Towpath did well also. Not many fishing above that. Needs to warm up a bit.


----------



## 9Left

white street was good today... 3/4 ounce did the job...


----------



## Bowhunter15

Nice eye 9!


----------



## sickle

I got down to the Tow Path about 9:30 am and had my 4 by Noon. Stayed and fished until about 2 pm and caught 4 more legal eyes and a couple suckers. 3/4 oz, 5 foot leader and orange head / yellow tail. Saw lots of guys leaving the Meigs area with limits of fish. Hope this rain doesn't screw things up too much!!


----------



## 9Left

Bowhunter15 said:


> Nice eye 9!


thanks...This big girl was all Spawned out...Not a single egg inside when I filleted her


----------



## 9Left

Sorry... did not mean to post just a pic with no report… 

... fished white street all day today… Did not see any rain until around 2 PM, just mostly misty and foggy wet weather all day ...The river level this morning was at 583, 3/4 oz did the job just fine with that level .

don’t be fooled by all the Facebook reports and pictures of limits that you see ... those are a lucky few people… This is been one of the toughest years I have fished the run ..This is my fourth full day this year fishing , over 40 hours put in ...And this big female is only my fifth fish this year... it has just been a very cold Spring ....In my opinion, Fort Meigs and the towpath seem to be the better producing areas right now ... I checked out buttonwood for a short while this afternoon and I only counted maybe five fisherman up and down the river ... It has been a very tough spring guys…


----------



## Matt63

9Left said:


> Sorry... did not mean to post just a pic with no report…
> 
> ... fished white street all day today… Did not see any rain until around 2 PM, just mostly misty and foggy wet weather all day ...The river level this morning was at 583, 3/4 oz did the job just fine with that level .
> 
> don’t be fooled by all the Facebook reports and pictures of limits that you see ... those are a lucky few people… This is been one of the toughest years I have fished the run ..This is my fourth full day this year fishing , over 40 hours put in ...And this big female is only my fifth fish this year... it has just been a very cold Spring ....In my opinion, Fort Meigs and the towpath seem to be the better producing areas right now ... I checked out buttonwood for a short while this afternoon and I only counted maybe five fisherman up and down the river ... It has been a very tough spring guys…


Dam that's what u call working for your meal I give u credit. It's just been to freaking cold for me. I'll wait for warm weather and get some from the lake in my boat.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

That's a great fish. Hat tip to the camera guy - he made the fish look good. Too many guys don't get good pics cuz the camera guy doesn't frame it right. Good fish look small too often.

Maumee Tackle would be smart to heed my advice LOL. Some of the "big jack" aren't done justice. Might be a boon to business.


----------



## Capt. Crude

I would rather staple myself to a burning building.... I can catch enough eater walleye during the summer and fall, they actually hit then.... the crowd defeats my reasons for fishing... good luck to everyone


----------



## Capt. Crude

Those longer leaders certainly don't line fish, wondering why they got so popular??


----------



## Capt. Crude

Capt. Crude said:


> I would rather staple myself to a burning building.... I can catch enough eater walleye during the summer and fall, they actually hit then.... the crowd defeats my reasons for fishing... good luck to everyone


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Fish on in the Maumee River!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Capt. Crude said:


> I would rather staple myself to a burning building.... I can catch enough eater walleye during the summer and fall, they actually hit then.... the crowd defeats my reasons for fishing... good luck to everyone


So why even open this thread? Let these guys enjoy what they enjoy. You go enjoy what you enjoy to do. Its pretty simple.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Capt. Crude said:


> Those longer leaders certainly don't line fish, wondering why they got so popular??


who cares Mr Purist? I bet when you catching them in the summer, you release all those on crankbaits that are hooked on the outside of the face, right.

Im guessing the reason you stay away from the river is you suck really bad at it and you're too busy yelling at those damn kids to get off your lawn


----------



## Pooch

Cool down guys or you're gonna get this locked! Ignore it.


----------



## 9Left

Capt. Crude said:


> I would rather staple myself to a burning building.... ...



















..... have at it...Would be fun to watch


----------



## sickle

^^^^^ Same stuff, different year!! Anyways, I fished this morning at the same spot, and had my limit by 8:45. 1 oz weight, and 4-5 foot leader. The wind was BRUTAL! Didn't have a person within 50 yards for most of the morning. Stayed for another hour and caught a few more legals, but it wasn't worth fighting the wind. The river is loaded with fish right now. Just need some warmer weather! I would post pictures, but its been so long I have no idea how to do it anymore??


----------



## Fisherman 3234

9Left said:


> white street was good today... 3/4 ounce did the job...
> View attachment 259222
> View attachment 259223


Awesome Eye bud!!! Did you get a length?


----------



## 9Left

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Awesome Eye bud!!! Did you get a length?


----------



## crazycanuck05

Fished all morning at towpath, afternoon on the opposite side of the river with nothing to show for it. Tried 24", 36", and 48" leaders. 1 oz seemed to be okay unless you got out in the main current.


----------



## Flathead76

Capt. Crude said:


> I would rather staple myself to a burning building.... I can catch enough eater walleye during the summer and fall, they actually hit then.... the crowd defeats my reasons for fishing... good luck to everyone


Everyone does not own a boat so they fish the river so they can access walleyes. Same reason why ice fishing on Lake Erie is so popular.


----------



## 9Left

My dad drove up north this morning and fished the white street access .... level was around 585 I think… He threw 3/4 oz and was able to pull a couple nice fish early this morning ....









I wish I didn’t have to work, I would’ve gone with him in a heartbeat, I love fishing with my dad ... but that is the beauty of retirement… I’m happy for him.... he gets to Get up in the morning and decide on whether he is going to do housework or drive three hours north and fish... busted his butt working hard all of his life, Sacrificing for the four of us… It’s just nice to see him living and doing the things that he wants with no real obligations ...


----------



## dcool

Those are a couple of nice fish. Glad your dad is enjoying his retirement.


----------



## walleye28

I saw someone with a rod and reel that I probably would only use for sailfish, about the size of my head.


----------



## Capt. Crude

When you figure out that fishing is about relaxing.... you will see that the maumee is a poop show with bad choices


----------



## Bowhunter15

Capt. Crude said:


> When you figure out that fishing is about relaxing.... you will see that the maumee is a poop show with bad choices


Everyone has different ideas of what's relaxing. If you dont want to fish the run dont fish the run. But dont bash others like they are doing something wrong. Quit being a troll man, at this point it seems your idea of relaxing is telling people who are fishing they way they want ...how they should be.


----------



## Beepum19

captain crude you need to get out and catch some fish. I would suggest using this scent


----------



## Saugeyefisher

"Haters are gonna hate,but im still your father,BECKY"


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Poop show LOL. I like that one. Regardless if you agree with him or not, that's funny stuff.

Also hilarious is the picture of the, uh, hygiene product. Good show gents!


----------



## the_waterwolf

I'm heading out there Friday morning with a buddy who has consistently fished the run with success for a decade now. I'm so looking forward to that 7:00am sunrise!


----------



## Dovans

I might head up that way Fri... Alum Creek is also looking might inviting as well though. Be nice to get the boat out..


----------



## Fisherman 3234

the_waterwolf said:


> I'm heading out there Friday morning with a buddy who has consistently fished the run with success for a decade now. I'm so looking forward to that 7:00am sunrise!


I would get there early...it's going to be busy...


----------



## the_waterwolf

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I would get there early...it's going to be busy...


We were thinking the same.


----------



## GOOSE48

getting ready to head up today will let everyone know later


----------



## walleye28

I'll be getting there early as well tomorrow, spot I have been to has been pretty devoid of people but will see if that changes.


----------



## Raylaser

It will be busy tomorrow no doubt. Was down there yesterday and it was crowded and the weather was cold, windy and even snowed a bit. Given tomorrow's weather report should be a full blown group of people down there. I have to laugh when I read all the different views of the Run. I normally don't like fishing with crowds but also don't own a boat so my access to good walleye fishing is limited to Hard Water and the Run for the most part. I expect most of the time I will fish next to some very courteous and experienced fishermen each time I go and I've also come to expect to observe some that I wish just didn't even show up to fish the Run or fish at all. I observed to duffusus that arrived late yesterday squeeze themselves in between two guys who had already establish a normal spacing and were fishing the already set line. There was about 3-4 feet between them when these two knuckleheads just slosh right in between them making everyone have to readjust. I just don't like poor fishing etiquette, it grates me and these guys didn't even disrupt my spot but if it were me they were trying to squeeze out, I would have said something. I guess you have to expect that you run into this and the litterbugs every year, just a shame to see such disrespect from guys that claim to be "sportsmen". Oh well, that's my annual 2 cents worth of whine. See you all down at the River sometime, LOL!


----------



## GOOSE48

Me and my buddy got there about 8 am and was done by 1130 with 2 limits


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Anyone thinking of traveling might want to check the weather... 20-30 mph winds from the ENE and 90-100% rain both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## crazycanuck05

Tried Orleans Park tonight from 6pm til 8pm. Barely anyone fishing near the main lot. Figured hey, maybe I will give it a shot. Well, now I know why no one was fishing there...lol. Didn't even get a hit. Tried different colors and leader lengths too...maybe I am doing something wrong? Pretty frustrating to come out empty handed for the 3rd time this year, especially today when there were a lot of people with fish on stringers waiting at the fish cleaning trailer.


----------



## Matt63

Should have went up river when the water goes down orleans bite is dead.


----------



## 9Left

crazycanuck... orleans is typically a “ high water” spot... best around 
582 - 583. When river levels are down to normal, (581) try buttonwood park, Ft Meigs, Tow Path, Jerome road, Bluegrass Island


----------



## crazycanuck05

Thanks for the feedback guys. Is that just because due to the water level, the fish tend to hold to different areas? I guess I figured (wrongly) that the fish would be spread out all over.

I've lived very close to the river for 5+ years now but this is really the first time I've hit the walleye run in about 20 years. It's been a learning experience to say the least.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Got in the water at 5:30am to hold our spot until first light at 6:58am. Caught a legal 29" female on my 3rd cast, both of us had our limits in a half hour. We stuck around about another 45 minutes, but it got to the point that everyone was so tightly packed in that when you got a cast in you would be on top of 3 or 4 other lines and your lead would never make it to the bottom.

Great time though! Over a dozen legals, just as many snagged, and 3 shorts.

Also, to the guys with boats, please go behind the other boats, and not down the middle where everyone is fishing.

Small pink floater, pink sparkle twister, 3/4 oz lead, 6 foot leader.


----------



## anglermama

crazycanuck05 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Is that just because due to the water level, the fish tend to hold to different areas? I guess I figured (wrongly) that the fish would be spread out all over.
> 
> I've lived very close to the river for 5+ years now but this is really the first time I've hit the walleye run in about 20 years. It's been a learning experience to say the least.


When the river comes up, it triggers a new batch of walleye to run up river. The high water spots (like Orleans) happen to be down river, so as the river drops and the fish continue their way up river, the low water spots are where the better fishing tends to be. You CAN catch them down river when the water is low, but the fishing just isn't that great due to lack of current and fish not being stacked in there anymore.


----------



## Trystan Luster

Was up at the river on Friday and me and 2 buddy’s had our limits by around ten and kept fishing till 3, we left with very nice stringers only one fish under 20”, 3 or 4 25”+. We fished bluegrass island all day and everyone was catching fish. I like fishing the run but can be very stressful. Friday was one of those days to make you keep coming back.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Friday was most for sure one of the days that keeps ya coming back! No where near is any average day like that, especially the guys that try to squeeze in after you hold your spot for 1 1/2 hours before casting time. Just gotta splash water at them or jam their reel on a fish for them to get the idea.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

the_waterwolf said:


> Friday was most for sure one of the days that keeps ya coming back! No where near is any average day like that, especially the guys that try to squeeze in after you hold your spot for 1 1/2 hours before casting time. Just gotta splash water at them or jam their reel on a fish for them to get the idea.


yea nothing worse than getting there early only to have someone come right up next to you rubbing your shoulders...
I don't even acknowledge them and just keep on doing whatever I was doing....
or the guys that THINK they can hold a spot till their buddy's get there... sorry... if you're not there the spots open get there with your friends the next time


----------



## Redhunter1012

I like the guys at buttonwood that stand on shore holding a spot before first cast. I understand if your standing right behind where your standing, but I've had plenty of "discussions" with people about calling a spot theirs while they are 30 yards away, back at the shore


----------



## Juice

This is good to know! I am making the trip up there for the weekend. I fished the run for my first time a few weeks ago during a day trip.. but mostly just checked out the hot areas of interest on the river and watched how the guys go about this type of fishing. (FYI - I didn't catch anything lol). But I understand and completely respect anglers that get there early in advance to reserve a spot. If sunrise is usually around 7am what time is a safe time to arrive and secure a spot? And if someone arrives a little late, what is a respectable distance between anglers to politely ask to squeeze in-between? Thanks!


----------



## ShorthairOnPoint

Here's my question, I have fished the run for 10+ years, grew up in Haskins, and now Grand Rapids. I have caught 1000's of fish with the hook from the outside/in in the cartilage of the lip and put them on my stringer, and never had a ticket. If its in the mouth, I'm keeping it. In late April early May, smaller jacks inside the mouth, ate it, all day long. If you are indeed stringing them like some haters say, why is it in times like now, when the river is indeed full of fish, its hard to fill limits. Or its better fishing in the morning and evening, than during mid day, which it is. If your snagging, why isn't it 24/7 fish?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Juice said:


> This is good to know! I am making the trip up there for the weekend. I fished the run for my first time a few weeks ago during a day trip.. but mostly just checked out the hot areas of interest on the river and watched how the guys go about this type of fishing. (FYI - I didn't catch anything lol). But I understand and completely respect anglers that get there early in advance to reserve a spot. If sunrise is usually around 7am what time is a safe time to arrive and secure a spot? And if someone arrives a little late, what is a respectable distance between anglers to politely ask to squeeze in-between? Thanks!


juice,
im a 30 year veteran of the maumee run.. ive seen it all up there.. ive seen guys tryin to fish before sunrise and get ticketed, ive even seen people drown up there...
when it is crowded, a rod distance between you and the guy next to you sometimes is all you can get, and most accept that. Its the guys that crowd into that distance and expect everyone else to shift for them that is the issue. They get there a 1/2 hour after sunrise and think everyone should accomodate them. And sometimes that isnt a problem but when guys are a rods length apart that doesnt cut it. Or there are plenty of open spots around and a guy tries to get into ""ONE"" certain spot and wants everyone to accomodate him... fish another spot.. Or you have the ""GROUP"" of guys that try and squeeze into a spot big enough for 1 MAYBE 2..
You have to remember if youve been fishing a certain spot you get to know where the snags are and can figure out how to keep your rig out of it.. all you have to do is move a couple feet and that messes your whole drift up and you have to learn it all over.
i usually get there at least an hour early and when i say get there i mean at my spot not pulling into the parking lot... but thats me..
watch the guys upstream from you.. you will see a pattern of when to cast that doesnt interfere with everyone ...get in that groove and you will be good..

hope this helps
good luck, have fun, and PLEASE
be safe


----------



## BFG

ShorthairOnPoint said:


> Here's my question, I have fished the run for 10+ years, grew up in Haskins, and now Grand Rapids. I have caught 1000's of fish with the hook from the outside/in in the cartilage of the lip and put them on my stringer, and never had a ticket. If its in the mouth, I'm keeping it. In late April early May, smaller jacks inside the mouth, ate it, all day long. If you are indeed stringing them like some haters say, why is it in times like now, when the river is indeed full of fish, its hard to fill limits. Or its better fishing in the morning and evening, than during mid day, which it is. If your snagging, why isn't it 24/7 fish?


What you describe is not what most would call "in the mouth." Outside-in isn't "in" the mouth. 

Most of the fish landed in the river come to the net in such a fashion. Nothing is ever done about it. I've put hundreds on my stringer that way over the last 30 years. To each his own I guess, but in reality we all know what is happening under the water when a fish is hooked like that. Those fish cannot see that floater coming at them in the mud in that fast current. They aren't feeling it with their lateral line. It's not a reaction strike either. Flossing fish is an age-old way of putting meat in the freezer. 

If you want to truly do flossing the right way, use as much weight as you possibly can. You will hook a lot more fish. That's why you don't see everybody walking out with limits...they aren't using enough weight. I can attest to this as several years ago I was standing by a guy using 3/4oz and he had zero. I was using 1.25oz, had my 4 and had released a dozen more, standing right beside him. Same color, same leader length, same casting location. He asked what I was doing different and I told him to double his weight. He limited in 20 minutes. He also got called out of the water by the DNR because he had caught a limit on the other side of the river in the morning. 

Last Friday, the guys 30 yards up from me were using 1.5oz and someone in their group was hooking a fish every couple minutes. I had just watched 5 or 6 guys leave that same spot with limits as I was walking in. I was using 3/4 and I caught two in 4 hours. Both of my fish were in the mouth. Every one of theirs was outside-in (they drug them past me). Young guy told me what color, leader length, how to hold my rod, etc. etc. I obliged him and said thanks. A few minutes later I added 3/8oz and hooked 3 fish in 8 casts. "Now you got it figured out!" he hollered. All three fish, outside-in. 

So call me a hater or whatever, and I used to get fired up when guys accused me of flossing fish and calling them legal. Not anymore. Guys can do what they want, and it's no business of mine. If the ODNR wanted to arrest guys for outside-in fish, they would have to arrest the entire line. Everybody does it. I chuckle at Youtube videos where guys claim the "fishing is on fire..." Watch their rod tip...there isn't any indication of a strike. No bump...no thump...just increased resistance, and it nearly always happens 3/4 of the way through the drift as the rig is getting pulled across the current. Once the water warms and clears up, of course legal fish are taken. That is why I love fishing in May, because just about everyone is gone and the fish are caught legally with the jig inside the mouth. 

In the grand scope of things, even with 10's of thousands of angler hours put in down there every year, the number of fish taken from the river during an entire run will be out-paced by what will happen on a single nice weekend in April (like this weekend) on the reef complex. It's a huge money maker for the ODNR, the court systems of Perrysburg and Maumee, local bait shops, hotels, gas stations, restaurants, etc. etc. It'll never get shut down, and quite frankly having it open doesn't hurt the walleye population in the lake one single bit. Whether or not you believe an outside-in fish is legal is totally on you. You will never get an ODNR officer to say whether or not it's a legal fish, but having said that you likely won't get a ticket for keeping 4 fish landed that way either. There is enough stupidity that goes on down there to keep those guys busy, let alone them having to worry about the location of a hook that is within 1/2" of being inside or outside of the mouth. 

In the big picture, nobody really cares. 

Good luck this weekend, should be a good one.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Im starting to come around to what BFG said. But, like asked earlier, the river can be stuffed full of walleye, the temp drops into the 20's, and the bite disappears. What happened?


----------



## Raylaser

Fish aren't moving as much thus fewer "flossing" catches.


----------



## squid_1

You put it perfectly.





BFG said:


> What you describe is not what most would call "in the mouth." Outside-in isn't "in" the mouth.
> 
> Most of the fish landed in the river come to the net in such a fashion. Nothing is ever done about it. I've put hundreds on my stringer that way over the last 30 years. To each his own I guess, but in reality we all know what is happening under the water when a fish is hooked like that. Those fish cannot see that floater coming at them in the mud in that fast current. They aren't feeling it with their lateral line. It's not a reaction strike either. Flossing fish is an age-old way of putting meat in the freezer.
> 
> If you want to truly do flossing the right way, use as much weight as you possibly can. You will hook a lot more fish. That's why you don't see everybody walking out with limits...they aren't using enough weight. I can attest to this as several years ago I was standing by a guy using 3/4oz and he had zero. I was using 1.25oz, had my 4 and had released a dozen more, standing right beside him. Same color, same leader length, same casting location. He asked what I was doing different and I told him to double his weight. He limited in 20 minutes. He also got called out of the water by the DNR because he had caught a limit on the other side of the river in the morning.
> 
> Last Friday, the guys 30 yards up from me were using 1.5oz and someone in their group was hooking a fish every couple minutes. I had just watched 5 or 6 guys leave that same spot with limits as I was walking in. I was using 3/4 and I caught two in 4 hours. Both of my fish were in the mouth. Every one of theirs was outside-in (they drug them past me). Young guy told me what color, leader length, how to hold my rod, etc. etc. I obliged him and said thanks. A few minutes later I added 3/8oz and hooked 3 fish in 8 casts. "Now you got it figured out!" he hollered. All three fish, outside-in.
> 
> So call me a hater or whatever, and I used to get fired up when guys accused me of flossing fish and calling them legal. Not anymore. Guys can do what they want, and it's no business of mine. If the ODNR wanted to arrest guys for outside-in fish, they would have to arrest the entire line. Everybody does it. I chuckle at Youtube videos where guys claim the "fishing is on fire..." Watch their rod tip...there isn't any indication of a strike. No bump...no thump...just increased resistance, and it nearly always happens 3/4 of the way through the drift as the rig is getting pulled across the current. Once the water warms and clears up, of course legal fish are taken. That is why I love fishing in May, because just about everyone is gone and the fish are caught legally with the jig inside the mouth.
> 
> In the grand scope of things, even with 10's of thousands of angler hours put in down there every year, the number of fish taken from the river during an entire run will be out-paced by what will happen on a single nice weekend in April (like this weekend) on the reef complex. It's a huge money maker for the ODNR, the court systems of Perrysburg and Maumee, local bait shops, hotels, gas stations, restaurants, etc. etc. It'll never get shut down, and quite frankly having it open doesn't hurt the walleye population in the lake one single bit. Whether or not you believe an outside-in fish is legal is totally on you. You will never get an ODNR officer to say whether or not it's a legal fish, but having said that you likely won't get a ticket for keeping 4 fish landed that way either. There is enough stupidity that goes on down there to keep those guys busy, let alone them having to worry about the location of a hook that is within 1/2" of being inside or outside of the mouth.
> 
> In the big picture, nobody really cares.
> 
> Good luck this weekend, should be a good one.


----------



## BFG

Redhunter1012 said:


> Im starting to come around to what BFG said. But, like asked earlier, the river can be stuffed full of walleye, the temp drops into the 20's, and the bite disappears. What happened?


I agree, just like I am sure that today the morning bite was slow, but as soon as the sun cleared the trees fish started going on stringers. IMO, it all has to do with fish activity and location. Cold/changes to cold moves them out of the normal spots.


----------



## KaGee

Enough. Stay on topic


----------



## BFG

Lots and lots of fish coming out of both rivers the past few days. Water in Fremont is over 50. The floodgates shall open for the next week. Get 'em while they are still in there guys and gals.


----------



## Flathead76

BFG said:


> What you describe is not what most would call "in the mouth." Outside-in isn't "in" the mouth.
> 
> Most of the fish landed in the river come to the net in such a fashion. Nothing is ever done about it. I've put hundreds on my stringer that way over the last 30 years. To each his own I guess, but in reality we all know what is happening under the water when a fish is hooked like that. Those fish cannot see that floater coming at them in the mud in that fast current. They aren't feeling it with their lateral line. It's not a reaction strike either. Flossing fish is an age-old way of putting meat in the freezer.
> 
> If you want to truly do flossing the right way, use as much weight as you possibly can. You will hook a lot more fish. That's why you don't see everybody walking out with limits...they aren't using enough weight. I can attest to this as several years ago I was standing by a guy using 3/4oz and he had zero. I was using 1.25oz, had my 4 and had released a dozen more, standing right beside him. Same color, same leader length, same casting location. He asked what I was doing different and I told him to double his weight. He limited in 20 minutes. He also got called out of the water by the DNR because he had caught a limit on the other side of the river in the morning.
> 
> Last Friday, the guys 30 yards up from me were using 1.5oz and someone in their group was hooking a fish every couple minutes. I had just watched 5 or 6 guys leave that same spot with limits as I was walking in. I was using 3/4 and I caught two in 4 hours. Both of my fish were in the mouth. Every one of theirs was outside-in (they drug them past me). Young guy told me what color, leader length, how to hold my rod, etc. etc. I obliged him and said thanks. A few minutes later I added 3/8oz and hooked 3 fish in 8 casts. "Now you got it figured out!" he hollered. All three fish, outside-in.
> 
> So call me a hater or whatever, and I used to get fired up when guys accused me of flossing fish and calling them legal. Not anymore. Guys can do what they want, and it's no business of mine. If the ODNR wanted to arrest guys for outside-in fish, they would have to arrest the entire line. Everybody does it. I chuckle at Youtube videos where guys claim the "fishing is on fire..." Watch their rod tip...there isn't any indication of a strike. No bump...no thump...just increased resistance, and it nearly always happens 3/4 of the way through the drift as the rig is getting pulled across the current. Once the water warms and clears up, of course legal fish are taken. That is why I love fishing in May, because just about everyone is gone and the fish are caught legally with the jig inside the mouth.
> 
> In the grand scope of things, even with 10's of thousands of angler hours put in down there every year, the number of fish taken from the river during an entire run will be out-paced by what will happen on a single nice weekend in April (like this weekend) on the reef complex. It's a huge money maker for the ODNR, the court systems of Perrysburg and Maumee, local bait shops, hotels, gas stations, restaurants, etc. etc. It'll never get shut down, and quite frankly having it open doesn't hurt the walleye population in the lake one single bit. Whether or not you believe an outside-in fish is legal is totally on you. You will never get an ODNR officer to say whether or not it's a legal fish, but having said that you likely won't get a ticket for keeping 4 fish landed that way either. There is enough stupidity that goes on down there to keep those guys busy, let alone them having to worry about the location of a hook that is within 1/2" of being inside or outside of the mouth.
> 
> In the big picture, nobody really cares.
> 
> Good luck this weekend, should be a good one.


I have asked DNR officers point blank if they write tickets for lined fish. Both times their answer was no.


----------

